# Training My Maltese to Walk



## mistletoe (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello, I have a puppy who simply does not like walking.

She gets very anxious and sit down or lie down whenever I tried to walk her outside. I have tried walking her indoor and she can do it sometimes (for only maybe 5 minutes) and then she decides to chew on her leash and sit down and stop walking completely.

How did you train your maltese to go on a walk? How long did it takes before your maltese knows that leash = walk time = fun?


----------



## MG10603 (Feb 5, 2018)

I would like to know similar information. Mine pulls on the leash, I have her in a halter so as not to hurt her throat; but each time she gets tugged on the leash she tries to keep going and then will roll and bite the leash. Maybe I am trying too early? Any thoughts on what age is the best to start leash training? And what other tips you have. 

Thanks


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am far from an expert at this with my girl only being one year old :blink: but with her I used treats and a ton of praise during training. She was very resistant in the beginning  and would just lay belly down with her arms and legs sprawled out to show me. :HistericalSmiley: She is and has always been such a smart girl with an "I do it myself" attitude. :HistericalSmiley: It took a lot patience and work but she finally got the hang of it and walks fine with a harness and leash now, even though we do not go on walks on a regular basis with all the things we have going on in life right now and the cold weather.

:w00t: I am sure others here will have some more advice to share! :w00t:


----------

